# Metal pless is sexy



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

With all the positive things I have read about metal pless, i decided to make a detour on my highway loader shopping trip and have a look at a dealer a couple hours away. (nobody anywhere near me sells them and i have never seen one in person) Went looking for something with power wings and live edge. WOW is that a sexy creature. Hubba hubba, Built like a tank, and all sorts of neat stuff on it. Truly beautiful quality, something you dont see much of anymore with the crappy bubble gum welds and power wash off powder coat paint that most use. Now..the price for a 9-15 was over $21k tax in, so its a non starter but damn that is a beauty. Can i ask what you state side are paying for these? Made in my country...but that is a huge price.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Not that much.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Lawsuits increase the cost of everything...


----------



## IDST (Nov 16, 2011)

I paid 17,500 for a 8-13 live edge and around 32 for 10-20 live edge


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

IDST said:


> I paid 17,500 for a 8-13 live edge and around 32 for 10-20 live edge


Jesus


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

From non live edge to live edge there would be about a $5,000.00 up charge? Just think of the salt savings over one winter with a moderate amount of snow. you can save that 5 grand fairly quick.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DeVries said:


> From non live edge to live edge there would be about a $5,000.00 up charge? Just think of the salt savings over one winter with a moderate amount of snow. you can save that 5 grand fairly quick.


Not in a low snow area....


----------



## IDST (Nov 16, 2011)

I ended up getting it at cost. Just because I said 17,500 doesn't mean I paid that for just the plow. It included extra valves for tractor, tractor specif mount, mounting on tractor, adding specific controller etc. etc.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

IDST said:


> I ended up getting it at cost. Just because I said 17,500 doesn't mean I paid that for just the plow. It included extra valves for tractor, tractor specif mount, mounting on tractor, adding specific controller etc. etc.


Didn't realize you put it on a tractor. Sorry, my bad.

Good luck, they're awesome plows.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

keep the thread on topic and DO NOT make such derogatory/racist comments towards others...and yet again, those that can't "play nice" with one another, DO NOT correspond with each other if you would like to continue posting here on the site

and YES, I am referring to any/all that are involved

thanks


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Was was poking fun of myself BTW. I'm fairly certain us dutchies are ok with some humor.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Now another question for those that have gone before....and dont mind offering advice.

If someone was thinking of spending some stupid money... and could get one expensive option on a new blade...but aint spending 20K!

1 Would you get the box plow but pay for the live edge?
2 Would you get the power wings and skip the live edge?

Where i live i can get a used 10-12 box for 2500, used hla snow wing for 7500 or a new live edge box for 10K, or a new live edge wing plow for gulp...$20K. For a hunk of steel those all give me a headache. Diesel iron I dont have a problem with spending $$ on, but blades just dont excite me but hey if they do the job. Note...10 and 12' boxes have worked great on our large properties in the past so all will do the job..just looking for what is a smart upgrade and what is silly. Thanks for any experienced advice.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

My opinion. You're used to the scrape of either rubber or steel edge boxes now. Get the wing plow and be more productive. Especially given the low number of pushes you have per season.

You might likely find with a wing plow on a loader that it's possible to completely eliminate the truck(s) cutting things in, therefore allowing them to go make money elsewhere.

Liveedge and Arctic sectionals scrape is incredible. But plowing 8 times a year it would take forever to pay for the upgrade. Now if you were buying used Arctic's for 40% of new like we are starting to do, that would be a whole different discussion completely.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks Jarrett That is kind of my thinking but i have a problem with really enjoying buying nice stuff. A local guy uses 244s with the arctic and while he leases all, that does seem to be a great set up. We switched out bobcat plow to snow wing this year, still working on replacing one off the backhoes and boxes and just havent found the magic set up yet.


----------



## GW_ (Dec 31, 2016)

rick, I have a HLA 4200 10-16 for sale if you're ever interested.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

GW_ said:


> rick, I have a HLA 4200 10-16 for sale if you're ever interested.


PM me the details of this please. Thank you.


----------

